# Black as night



## platorepublic

How do I say "how do I say "black as night" in Romanian?"? And how do I say "black as night" in Romanian?

I am guessing you use Negru and Noapte in some form or another. For example, I want to say: you have eyes/hairs that are black as night - how would you say that in Romanian?

Please state any alternatives.

Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

Hi there,

I have some answers for you:

1/ Cum se spune "black as night" pe româneşte? (How does one say "black as night" in Romanian)
2/ Black as night -> _negru ca noaptea_ or _negru ca dracu_' (black as the devil)

For future reference, please provide your own attempt to a solution when asking for help - as the rules (#5) say 

Best,


----------



## platorepublic

farscape said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have some answers for you:
> 
> 1/ Cum se spune "black as night" pe româneşte? (How does one say "black as night" in Romanian)
> 2/ Black as night -> _negru ca noaptea_ or _negru ca dracu_' (black as the devil)
> 
> For future reference, please provide your own attempt to a solution when asking for help - as the rules (#5) say
> 
> Best,


Thanks  I did say it contains negru and noapte in some form.


----------



## platorepublic

Why is it not neágră ca noapte, since noapte is singular feminine?

Edit: I am being stupid. I get it now. Negru changes with the noun it will describe and not noapte, and noaptea is the articulated form


----------



## irinet

" Negru changes with the noun it will describe and not noapte, and noaptea is the articulated form."

Right. So, you'll get: 1. 'Ai ochii negri ca noaptea'. 2. 'Ochii tăi sunt negri ca noaptea'.
1. 'Părul tău e negru ca noaptea'.


----------

